

Why did I release suggestmydomain.com? - cathoderay
http://changingbit.blogspot.com.br/2013/02/why-did-i-release-suggestmydomaincom.html

======
mattquiros
Great insight on XKCD, however I think that besides the content, it's shorter
than "xipne" and is much clearer how to pronounce. Those characteristics still
fall under best practices.

~~~
cathoderay
Thanks for your feedback!!

------
nvr219
Why did I just buy a domain suggested by suggestmydomain.com?

I guess it's like my dad always said, "you can't have too many four-letter
domains". Except now it's five-letter. :(

~~~
cathoderay
Thanks for your feedback! It was really important to me, =)

